# mid thumb game ranch



## stillwaiting (Oct 19, 2005)

thinking of going to mid thumb game ranch next month for a boar. They're ad says "mostly wooded." Anybody hunt there, and what's your opinion if you have. 

***PLEASE NO DISCUSSION ABOUT FENCED HUNTS*****


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

There's a group of fellas and fem-fellas from the wildextremes.tv forum going on a hunt there for feral hogs and boars the 15th and 16th of March. A lot of research went into choosing this ranch...they're not released the day of the hunt...they're out all the time so they're not so friendly, and it's a you only pay if you kill something. It's far from a 100% guaranteed hunt. 

Here's the thread link:

http://www.wildextremes.tv/index.php?topic=5058.0

The people who set this up (huntbunny and fred) live near the ranch and have visited it. They knew what the requirements the group and and they seem a lot like yours. That's why they chose this ranch over a couple others in the area. 

They'd be happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, myself and some friends have been there a couple times. It is about 50% wooded in the area where he has boar. This time of year it will be frozen, but in the spring it can be pretty wet and muddy in there. He usually has quite a few boar running around in there, as well as alot of rams and other oddities (emu, turkeys, buffalo, feral hogs, etc.) I don't think it would be a challenge with a gun, but it is a good time with a bow. We usually walk around the entire place to see what is on the property and to stir things up a bit. Last time we were there, the boar were pretty spooky and we chased several groups around for some time before getting shots at the larger ones. There are a couple tree stands and some old box blinds to hunt out of if you wanna sit and see what comes by. This works well if you have other guys moving around on the property.

Don't expect some nice place in terms of accomodations or lodge or anything like that. It is an old farm that looks as though the buildings could be condemned at any time. But the old guy who runs it is nice and easy going, and will usually whell and deal with you on prices if you have enough guys or take several animals. He always has something on special when his is trying to thin the herd. 

Overall I have had a good time there. It's definitely not "hunting" in the strictest sense of the word, but you know what your getting into going in. We always have a good time. Sure beats sitting at home or working.


----------

